# Refurb Bolt 500GB - V312 Error when loading Apps / Can't Downgrade Hydra



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey Folks I thought I might make my own thread about this, although I did just recently reply to the other big V312 thread. 

I took advantage of the $99 All In upgrade opportunity and finally put my old Premiere XL4 out to pasture. 

Got the 500GB Bolt through the outlet site, so it's a refurb. 

Software Version: 12.8.2.RC1-USC-11-849

Symptoms I've noticed are that every app I try gives the error that says, "Netflix is loading onto the TiVo box. Please wait a moment and try starting Netflix again. (v312)" Substitute "Netflix" for whatever app name I"m trying to load. 

Additionally, I cannot downgrade from the Hydra / User Experience 4 interface. After the ThumbsDown, ThumbsDown, <<, <<, the screen just flashes and takes you back to the last screen. The other thread said this makes sense since the Downgrade is basically an app. 

I have tried everything I can think of. Rebooting, Restarting, power-cycling, connecting to the tivo service repeatedly, I've connected it to a different Network thinking my Ubiquiti EdgeRouter Lite might be messing with some necessary ports or something, and I've done the clear and delete everything process three times now. Nothing seems to make a dang bit of difference. 

I really feel like this is a software issue and not hardware and thus would like to fix it myself if possible. Is there ANYTHING else I should try? Or is the accepted solution to this that you just have to deal with Tivo Support (including playing through the script of re-trying everything you've already tried for their benefit) and just RMA the box? 

I'd really appreciate any info you can give me about this. I'll watch this thread and set notifications so I can make sure to get you quick responses. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

I did a support chat with a TiVo representative today and he said it's a known issue, with no ETA, and that it's a software not a hardware issue. I pointed out my concern that I've seen threads on here referencing the error since 2016 and he said it's been happening "off and on" for quite some time. 

This is rather concerning. 

I manage a computer help desk, by the way, and am comfortable and well versed in laptop surgeries and that kind of thing - so if there's a solution that involves removing my TiVo's drive and re-imaging it with a different software version or anything like that, I'm game to try it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

matt314159 said:


> I did a support chat with a TiVo representative today and he said it's a known issue, with no ETA, and that it's a software not a hardware issue. I pointed out my concern that I've seen threads on here referencing the error since 2016 and he said it's been happening "off and on" for quite some time.
> This is rather concerning.
> I manage a computer help desk, by the way, and am comfortable and well versed in laptop surgeries and that kind of thing - so if there's a solution that involves removing my TiVo's drive and re-imaging it with a different software version or anything like that, I'm game to try it.


Have you tried to put the remote into IR mode (TiVo +"C") then rollback? Sometimes that works.


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> Have you tried to put the remote into IR mode (TiVo +"C") then rollback? Sometimes that works.


Yep and I did one better and used a different IR-only remote as well.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I think I'd get a replacement for it since you just bought it and it's not working.

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Re:Brand New Bolt 1000gb, only vudu app working rest are v31 | TiVo Troubleshooting | TiVo

Seems someone found the issue with a V312 error.


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks, I ran across that last night and updated my support ticket just in case that helps spur them along toward the solution. I've been doing a connect to TiVo service a couple times a day since I opened the ticket hoping they push some kind of fix, though this makes it look like it's nothing that even needs to get pushed to my side. Crazy that of the two units I bought, one is fine and one was V312 all day long. And that this issue has been happening off and on for the better part of THREE YEARS now...

One app that seems to work at first is IFTTT but I think that is just bringing up a webpage. But the IFTTT triggers don't work for like auto skip-mode advancing to the next segment, so even that seems to be broken.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Try using the kickstart code 76543210 and then try the downgrade.


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

jmbach said:


> Try using the kickstart code 76543210 and then try the downgrade.


Trying that now, thanks. From the bit of quick cursory reading I've done, this is the "retailer reset" code - is that significantly different from the clear and delete everything option? it seems to be taking longer, so that seems to indicate it is. Almost felt like a full format.


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

Alas, it was all for naught. Downgrade process still just flashes the screen briefly and then returns to the previous screen the moment I hit the << the second time, and each app still just throws v312. 

It really does seem like it could be something server-side that's blocking this from working properly. I sort of doubt the STB itself is bad in a hardware sort of way...


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Try serving it a different DNS server through your network and force it to connect to the TiVo service. Reboot and see if it will work.


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'll try that when I get home tonight. I have OpenDNS set on my network at home which consists of a Ubiquiti Edgerouter Lite that feeds a 16-port netgear gigabit dumb switch, that feeds a little 5 port gigabit TP-Link switch I have in my media rack. 

Two related things I have done is 1) With permission, connected the TiVo wirelessly to my next door neighbor's network, did two connections to tivo service and rebooted, 2) set up my AT&T MiFi Hotspot and connected twice to the tivo service through that and rebooted, and the results were the same. 

Also I'm going to grab a long network cable from work today (I manage a help desk) and just plug the thing straight into my modem next.


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

I chatted with an agent this morning to see if there was a status update of any kind and this was the response:



> I see that this was regarding error V312 on all apps. We received similar reports regarding this case and a trend was created for this known issue to be escalated. I see that your previous case was already escalated to the right department. Unfortunately, there is no update yet. But you will surely receive an update once we have the resolution on this. We will need your patience while we work on this.


I'll try the DNS change and ethernet direct-to-modem tonight to rule out my network once and for all (though I think I sort of already did, this will cinch it) and then I guess just wait a little while longer before trying to RMA it.


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

Got home today and before I tried anything else I connected to TiVo service and tried again.

And it WORKS!










So if anybody else runs into this issue, I'd say open a ticket with TiVo and wait.


----------



## Katobar (Jul 29, 2018)

matt314159 said:


> Got home today and before I tried anything else I connected to TiVo service and tried again.
> 
> And it WORKS!
> 
> ...


----------



## Katobar (Jul 29, 2018)

Now I’m depressed. I have the exact same problem and have been calling tivo for about a month. Mine still doesn’t work.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

matt314159 said:


> Got home today and before I tried anything else I connected to TiVo service and tried again.
> 
> And it WORKS!
> 
> ...


Can you downgrade the UI?


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

jmbach said:


> Can you downgrade the UI?


Yep the magic button sequence now flashes the screen and goes into the downgrade menu. Funny thing happened though - I decided I don't need to downgrade right now. I'm going to give it a few days and then maybe stick with Hydra.


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

Katobar said:


> Now I'm depressed. I have the exact same problem and have been calling tivo for about a month. Mine still doesn't work.


Sorry Katobar, I'm not sure what to say. I guess at least be assured the problem is fixable without RMA'ing the unit and maybe also chat with TiVo and see if it can be escalated?


----------



## Katobar (Jul 29, 2018)

matt314159 said:


> Sorry Katobar, I'm not sure what to say. I guess at least be assured the problem is fixable without RMA'ing the unit and maybe also chat with TiVo and see if it can be escalated?


Tried that again. They are sending a new unit.


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh nice, I guess that's one way to skin the cat. A bit frustrating though knowing that there *is* indeed *something* that they do that can fix it, you just seem destined to risk the luck of the draw as to whether or not the right person sees your ticket who knows what to do.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Sep 24, 2012)

removed


----------



## Mike Richardson (Sep 24, 2012)

removed


----------



## matt314159 (Jan 14, 2007)

Mike Richardson said:


> Having the exact same issue (except I am replacing a TivoHD that is actively dying - I like to run my electronics to death).
> 
> It's a refurbished 500 GB Bolt bought on the special deal.
> 
> So far, the solution seems to be, rather vaguely "Call TiVo, perhaps several times, and an unspecified number of days and connects later, it might work". Is that a correct summarization?


Pretty much. My timeline was something along the lines of 1) do support chat, run down the EXTENSIVE list of things I've already done to troubleshoot - agent recognized I've done all the stuff, opened a ticket, vaguely saying it was a known issue, there were others like mine, and that they'd fix it as soon as possible. 2) I did some reading that indicated the engineer had to set some certificates correctly on the server-side, so I did a reply to the ticket and added that after about three days. Another couple of days later, I did a support chat, and actually began to press the agent into offering to RMA my unit because I didn't like the vaugeness of the fix not having a timeline. The agent reassured me that the ticket had been escalated and that it would be fixed 'soon' - I went home from work that day, connected to the TiVo service, and bam, it was working.

I feel like there's a procedure these are missing when they get recertified that breaks the apps from working. It's clearly a software issue but it seems like they're not always entirely clear what to do to fix it.


----------



## Daniel Jones (Aug 15, 2018)

I haven't been able to locate the definitive, what's wrong with Hydra post, yet. I just got a new Bolt Vox. I assume it has Hydra. What's the difference between it and the prior version, and how worth it is it to try and downgrade?


----------



## 1985BearsFan (Sep 15, 2013)

Count me among those with the dreaded V312 error. The last week of July, I took advantage of the Summer Breeze promotion by purchasing a refurbished 500GB BOLT (they were out of the new 500GB BOLT VOX) to replace my Premiere. I connected the BOLT last weekend (8/11 or 8/12) and immediately received the V312 error for all apps (not even VUDU, which has worked for some others, would work for me). On Monday, 8/13, I called tech support to report the problem. I was told V312 is a known issue and I could expect it to be resolved in 2-3 business days. As of Thursday afternoon (8/16), the problem still was not resolved so I called and asked for a supervisor who told me she would extend my 30 day return period to 60 days (but could not send me a confirming e-mail) and would give my case a "priority." She declined to say when I could expect a fix. As of today (8/18), I still cannot use any apps on the BOLT. I have tried the Clear & Delete Everything at least three times. I have tried connecting to the TiVo service and rebooting multiple times. I have even tried connecting the BOLT to my cell phone via a hotspot just in case something was wonky with my home network (ethernet, using Ubiquiti USG router and Ubiquiti switches). Still no joy.

I am particularly frustrated because my family is very frustrated with the amount of time it takes to load Netflix and Plex on our existing Tivos (a Roamio, a Roamio Pro, and the Premiere). As a result, we tend to use AppleTV for Netflix, Plex, and other streamings apps. I had hoped the BOLT would be a significant improvement from the Roamios and the Premiere; however, I can't test it. I'm already tempted to request an RMA but might give it another week. 

I've been using TiVo since the HDs (have two those not being used now, both with Lifetime service) and have never had such poor service with them. This is very disappointing and frustrating.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Sep 24, 2012)

removed


----------



## elorimer (Jan 1, 2012)

I did my Bolt new, not refurbished, and have the same V312 error.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Sep 24, 2012)

removed


----------



## Mike Richardson (Sep 24, 2012)

removed


----------



## 1985BearsFan (Sep 15, 2013)

Mike Richardson said:


> It's still not freaking fixed.
> 
> I mean, this seriously blows. The whole thing is seriously de-valued without those apps.
> 
> ...


I COMPLETELY share your frustration. This past Saturday (8/25), I called customer service and started out by asking to exchange the refurbished BOLT for another one. She didn't put up any resistance at all, but did need to check with someone. After placing me on hold for about five minutes, the customer support representative came back on the line and told me that they were shipping me a replacement (still refurb according to the confirmation e-mail I received) at no charge and I would need to return the problem BOLT once I received the replacement. FedEx tracking shows I should receive the replacement today. Any bets as to whether the replacement BOLT has the same issue? I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## 1985BearsFan (Sep 15, 2013)

Well, FedEx let me down for the second time in less than one week. The replacement BOLT was not delivered, and I'm not sure of when it will be delivered (Fed Ex is not showing an updated delivery date). What's worse is that today my existing BOLT is not showing any apps at all. I have no clue what happened to the apps; they were there last night and this morning. I've tried connecting to the TiVo network and rebooting the BOLT, but still no apps.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Sep 24, 2012)

removed


----------



## Mike Richardson (Sep 24, 2012)

removed


----------



## 1985BearsFan (Sep 15, 2013)

Mike Richardson said:


> TiVo will now be getting a DAILY call from me until this is fixed, or until 55 days after my purchase.
> 
> If it's not fixed at 55 days, their piece of sh!t box will be RETURNED.
> 
> If my TiVoHD does not mantain lifetime service in the event that I return the BOLT, then I will sue TiVo.


I'm so very sorry your issue has not been resolved. Much to my pleasant surprise, the replacement BOLT I received is working fine. When I first turned it and ran the set-up, it upgraded the firmware. After that, the apps worked without a problem (at least Netflix and Vudu, which are the only ones I have tried so far). Later this week, I will be shipping back the defective BOLT via prepaid Fed Ex.

I recommend you contact TiVo support and insist that they send you a replacement. It worked for me, and I didn't have to do much complaining.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Sep 24, 2012)

removed


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Mike Richardson said:


> *Rovi Corporation should be shut down and the money retured to the stockholders.*


You've just proven what an ____ you really are. I decided not to block you because your comments like this are just too entertaining!


----------

